# ferreting today



## Guest

out ferreting today 21 rabbits seen 6 black ones.seen 4 black ones last week never cought one.dog chased one it got away.anyone else seen black ones


----------



## bee112

what's ferreting?


----------



## Guest

you put ferrets down rabbit hole then cover hole with net ferrets chase rabbits out.you catch them in net.they do alot of damage on farms so we have to keep numbers down


----------



## Laurel&Hardy

I've seen all sorts of colours of "wild" rabbits. I think pet ones escape and end up moving in with their wild counter-parts. Then of course they breed and you get proper wild rabbits that see humans as bad and they can be all colours really. I have seen wild rabbits with dutch markings and all sorts.


----------



## carol

oh ive only seen the grey colourings,


----------



## bee112

oooh I never knew people used ferrets for that! LOL learn something new every day!


----------



## austringer1302

Caught 3 Black ones with our Female Harris Hawk,Boy can they run,and turn


----------



## shortbackandsides

plenty of blacks out here.A while back some lady put ad in shop window for a lost pet saying there is a black rabbit living near the car park!.duhhh......also i mentioned to hubby bout getting a couple of ferrets for working,he said it can be quite hard work,and involve lots of digging!


----------



## Kay73

shortbackandsides said:


> plenty of blacks out here.A while back some lady put ad in shop window for a lost pet saying there is a black rabbit living near the car park!.duhhh......also i mentioned to hubby bout getting a couple of ferrets for working,he said it can be quite hard work,and involve lots of digging!


Ferets stink!!!


----------



## DKDREAM

Kay73 said:


> Ferets stink!!!


All animals do in there own ways! If they are cleaned out reg and done they dont smell much at all.


----------



## shortbackandsides

Kay73 said:


> Ferets stink!!!


only if they are fed raw i believe!!!


----------



## austringer1302

Ferrets do not stink,but if their Housing is not regulary cleaned,then yes there could as you say develope a stink,Only Ferrets that are not cleaned out regularly (stink),as would any other Creatures housing thats not kept clean


----------



## DKDREAM

austringer1302 said:


> Ferrets do not stink,but if their Housing is not regulary cleaned,then yes there could as you say develope a stink,Only Ferrets that are not cleaned out regularly (stink),as would any other Creatures housing thats not kept clean


I agree! well said have you ever smelt a cat litter tray if not cleaned. I know thats slightly off topic but just a comparison.


----------



## Guest

Seen quite a few black one here in Sussex. Saw a pale sandy one a few years ago while ferreting


----------



## Guest

I saw bugs bunny the other day.


----------



## Fade to Grey

mrsdusty said:


> I saw bugs bunny the other day.


me and bugs bunny are like two peas in a pod


----------



## DDR mom

ferrets dont smell that bad if you keep them clean (daily)


----------



## Nichola

Yeah, I would second that.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Kay73 said:


> Ferets stink!!!


so do cats


----------



## Guest

So does this stink!!!


----------



## DKDREAM

PMSL............... Ewwwwwwwww but true


----------



## Guest

mrsdusty said:


> So does this stink!!!


thought oh blocked the toilet never new he done it in the sink


----------



## shortbackandsides

Looks like someone squeezed one out in the bidet!!!!:biggrin5:


----------



## Guest

shortbackandsides said:


> Looks like someone squeezed one out in the bidet!!!!:biggrin5:


ye its her oh who does it:thumbdown:


----------



## shortbackandsides

gonna have to get a whip to him mrs deither that or get him "done"


----------



## Guest

shortbackandsides said:


> gonna have to get a whip to him mrs deither that or get him "done"


my oh quite enjoys a good whipping


----------



## Guest

shortbackandsides said:


> gonna have to get a whip to him mrs deither that or get him "done"[/QUthe loo must be still blocked so he done it in the sink:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Midnight

borderer said:


> you put ferrets down rabbit hole then cover hole with net ferrets chase rabbits out.you catch them in net.they do alot of damage on farms so we have to keep numbers down


Ok then what happens do you kill the poor things once you"ve caught them


----------



## Guest

Midnight said:


> Ok then what happens do you kill the poor things once you"ve caught them


yes..............................


----------

